# RAID 0 vs RAID 1 System Performance



## flocke95 (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

nach langem großteils vergeblichen Suchen hoff ich dass mir hier jemand Erfahrung mit RAIDs hat.

Und zwar erwarte ich gerade die Lieferung meines neuen Systems:

gigabyte ga-z68x-ud4-b3
i7 2600k + Scythe Ninja 3
8GB GSkill Ripjaws X 1600
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt-3-Edition
HAF 932 advanced + Scythe Kaze Q 3 Lüftersteuerung
Logitech G110 + Roccat Kova+
2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB

Die Sache ist nun die, dass ich erst für die fernere Zukunft geplant habe mir eine SSD zuzulegen. Bis dahin sollte es ein RAID-Array mit den 2 Samsung Spinpoint. Da ich meine gesamten Daten auf einer externen 2TB Platte speichere spielt für mich Sicherheit im RAID Verbund z.Z. keine Rolle. Auch ob ich 2TB oder nur ein 1TB nutze ist z.Z. nicht relevant da ich als System Platte damit auf alle Fälle mehr als ausreichend Platz habe.
Nun wollte ich wissen ob es nun sinnvoller wäre RAID 0 oder RAID 1 zu verwenden. Da das System vor allem kurze Boot- und Ladezeit haben sollte und dies v.a. durch schnelle Zugriffszeiten ermöglicht wird wäre RAID 0 ja nicht ideal, da meines Wissens die Zugriffszeiten immer verschlechtert werden. Der große Nachteil von RAID 1 ist dass die Schreibgeschwindigkeit nicht verbessert. Dies wäre aber sicherlich zu verkraften zu mal ein Vielfaches mehr von der Platte gelesen wird als geschrieben.

Meine Frage nun:

Wirkt sich RAID 1 positiv auf die Zugriffszeit aus?
Was wäre so die ideale stripe größe um die Zugriffszeiten in den Griff zu bekommen und gut Bootzeiten zu erreichen?

Wie gesagt sind Sicherheit und Kapazität für mich keine Argumente.

Gruß

flocke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2011)

Die Zugriffszeit sind bei allen RAID Versionen übel, RAID0 erhöht die Datenrate theoretisch um das Doppelte, RAID1 Spiegelt nur die erste Platte auf die Zweite und hat weder beim schreiben noch beim lesen Vorteile gegenüber einer einzell Platte. 
Die Bootzeit wird durch RAID nicht großartige verbessert nur wenn du sehr große Dateien hin und her schiebst kommt die Performance von RAID zu traben.
Wenn du ein Schnelleres laden und booten möchtest wirst du um eine SSD nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## Jimini (22. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> RAID1 Spiegelt nur die erste Platte auf die Zweite und hat weder beim schreiben noch beim lesen Vorteile gegenüber einer einzell Platte.


Das ist so nicht korrekt, beim RAID1 wird zwar gespiegelt, aber nicht von Platte auf Platte. Der Controller schreibt einfach die Daten auf alle Platten des Arrays. Beim Schreiben hat man daher Performancenachteile, beim Lesen kann ein intelligenter Controller annähernd auf RAID0-Performance kommen, wenn er Chunks abwechselnd von Platte1 und Platte2 liest. 

Völlig richtig ist aber, dass ein RAID die Zugriffszeiten IMMER erhöht - je mehr Platten, desto höher die Zugriffszeit.
Aus Performancegründen ist heutzutage kein RAID mehr sehr sinnvoll, ein RAID0 bietet zwar eine recht gute Performance und viel Speicherplatz fürs Geld, ist aber arg unsicher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## flocke95 (22. August 2011)

Gut, danke, dann werde ich bis zum SSD-Kauf versuchen mit RAID 0 eine gute Performance herauszuholen.
Gruß


----------



## roheed (22. August 2011)

ich hab nen raid 0 am laufen...glaubs mir den unterschied zwischen einer platte und einem raid 0 kannst dir echt in die haare schmieren^^ Richtig feuer unterm hintern macht erst die SSD


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Ja, das kann ich nur unterschreiben, ein RAID0 erhöht die Startgeschwindigkeit nicht - zumindest nicht spürbar - und darauf kommt es ja an. Beim Start wird soviel Kleinkram für das BS geladen, dass da in erster Linie die Zugriffszeit eine Rolle spielt.
Und die verbessert sich ja nicht (sie verschlechtert sich auch nicht in der Regel, aber lassen wir uns nicht darüber streiten, das spielt hier erstmal keine Rolle).
Für echte gefühlte Geschwindigkeit brauchts wirklich eine SSD.
Obwohl das eigentlich auch eine Täuschung ist - die meiste Zeit geht in der Realität beim Einschalten des Rechners durch POST usw. des Boards drauf, so das im Endeffekt der Gesamtstartvorgang auch durch eine SSD nicht unbedingt wesentlich beschleunigt wird.
Aber zumindest hat hat man nach der Anzeige des Windowstartmenüs (falls man eines hat) den WUUUUUSCH!-Effekt.


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

ja aber abgesehen davon dass das reine windows locker innerhalb 20s bootet (+bios zeugs versteht sich) arbeitet es sich mit einer ssd auch im laufenden betrieb völlig anders. so gut wie jedes programm poppt einfach nur so auf...vorbei die zeiten wo man immer ewig drauf warten mußte bis ein programm offen ist 

Windows füllt sich auch noch selbst nach einem jahr auf ner ssd so an, als ob man es erst eben frisch installiert hat. Der effeckt das alles immer träger und träger wird fällt mit einer ssd nicht mehr ins gewicht. Wie gesagt, man muss es selber mal erlebt haben. der unterschied ist krank!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. August 2011)

Durch raid dauert das booten länger, weil der raidcontroller ordentlich zeit vertrödelt. Gefällt mir nicht... Ne ssd ist da wesentlich besser.

Aber eines ist sicher: man gewöhnt sich auch recht schnell an eine ssd  also irgendwann ist die geschwindigkeit normalität und es fällt einem irgendwann nur noch auf, wenn man mal an einem anderen rechner sitzt 
Wie mit einem größeren monitor... Irgendwann wirkt der auch nicht mehr so groß...


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> ja aber abgesehen davon dass das reine windows locker innerhalb 20s bootet (+bios zeugs versteht sich) arbeitet es sich mit einer ssd auch im laufenden betrieb völlig anders. so gut wie jedes programm poppt einfach nur so auf...vorbei die zeiten wo man immer ewig drauf warten mußte bis ein programm offen ist



So isses. Die BS-Startzeit habe ich aber noch nicht gestoppt bisher. Muss ich auch nicht. Es ist einfach spürbar schneller - speziell wenn die Anmeldungsgrafik kommt (ich muss mich nicht anmelden - das ist auf Automatik gestellt) komme ich nicht dazu, den Spruch: Desktop wird vorbereitet zu lesen. der blitzt zwar irgendwie auf und dann ist - schnörpsel - der Desktop da. 



> Windows füllt sich auch noch selbst nach einem jahr auf ner ssd so an, als ob man es erst eben frisch installiert hat. Der effeckt das alles immer träger und träger wird fällt mit einer ssd nicht mehr ins gewicht. Wie gesagt, man muss es selber mal erlebt haben. der unterschied ist krank!


 
Windows ist bei mir während der laufzeit noch nie lamgsamer geworden. Aber das mit dem Erleben müssen, das stimmt schon. Die reine Übertragungsrate macht es nämlich nicht aus. Ich habs viel zu oft erleben müssen, weil ich schon einige der Dinger verbauen musste. Und ich wurde immer neidischer. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher: man gewöhnt sich auch recht schnell an eine ssd  also irgendwann ist die geschwindigkeit normalität und es fällt einem irgendwann nur noch auf, wenn man mal an einem anderen rechner sitzt



Ja, ich habe auch schon den Horror davor, bald wieder an andere Rechner zu müssen


----------



## flocke95 (24. August 2011)

Es ist nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit bis zum SSD-Kauf. Vielleicht sinken die Preise noch ein bisschen 

Aber mal abgesehen davon was würdet ihr im RAID 0 für ne Stripe Größe nehmen.
Für Windows Boot hab ich gelesen sollte sie entweder 16 oder 32 KB betragen. Manch ein Mainboardhersteller empfiehlt 128 KB für den "Normal-Verbraucher". Mal abgesehen von den eigenen Dateien die man auf der Festplatte hat, was wäre da so optimal für das Laden der Programme und den Windows-Start?


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

Nimm die Defaulteinstellung die angeboten wirdund mach dir keinen Kopf. Und die Default-Einstellung ist durchaus nicht bei jedem Controllerhersteller gleich. Aber der wird wohl die Standardeinstellung für jedes Wetter am besten kennen. Ich habe schon alle Varianten ausprobiert und konnte nie auch nur den geringsten Unterschied spüren - auch nicht in Benches messen.


----------



## flocke95 (24. August 2011)

Ok danke!


----------

